# My bunny looks like he's been crying! :(



## Purple-Pie (Aug 13, 2014)

Hi All,

Just wondered if anyone can advise on why my bunny might look like he's been crying?

The fur just under the front of both of his eyes is sort of clumpy, as if it's been wet. But his eyes themselves look healthy and he doesn't seem to be in any pain or anything.

He's 7.5 years old and we have recently lost our other bunny so he is a bit sad, but I don't think rabbits cry?! 

Any advice would be appreciated.

Thanks in advance


----------



## JBun (Aug 13, 2014)

That's correct, rabbits don't cry. But they can get runny eyes from various health issues. With the fur clumping around the eyes, I would suspect possible conjunctivitis. You will need to take your bun to a good rabbit vet to get diagnosed and get some eye drops if this is the cause. It is also possible there is a dental problem causing the runny eyes, in which case you may need xrays done, and possible dental work if anything is found.
http://www.bio.miami.edu/hare/weepy.pdf

http://rabbit.org/vet-listings/
http://www.rabbitsonline.net/forumdisplay.php?f=21


----------



## Purple-Pie (Aug 13, 2014)

Hi JBun, thanks for the reply 

I've looked up conjunctivitis and I'm not sure - his eyes don't look sore at all like the pictures that come up.

He has also been to the vet for a check up only last week and she said his teeth were in very good condition and that his eyes looked healthy so this seems a bit strange. 

I think we will keep an eye on him, clean it up and take him back to the vet in a few days if it persists.


----------



## memakwed (Aug 13, 2014)

I literally just read an article written by a vet and I will write the exerpt for you.

"Traditional "weepy eye" is a very common occurrence in domestic rabbits. The causes are too numerous to count. Weepy eye that is left idle can develop into severe matting, redness, and dermatitis around the orbit. For a quick solution, application od a small amount of Terramycin ophthalmic ointment to the surface of the cornea( do not let the applicator tip touch the eye) twice a day for 7 days is a very effective treatment...."

You should call a vet to see if it is perhaps this.

I found this info in the article rabbit rx with Dr. Jay E. Hriez, VMD in the Domestic rabbit magazine Volume 42 number 3 May/ June 2104.


----------



## memakwed (Aug 13, 2014)

I read an article today in Domestic Rabbits referring to "weepy eye". You should call a vet it usually needs an ointment for about a week. It can causing fur matting, redness, or dermatitis around the orbit.


----------



## squidpop (Aug 14, 2014)

With my rabbits I make a homemade saline eyewash and use it as soon as I see any signs of conjunctivitis. After using that, if it doesn't seem better in 24 hours I would probably be making a vet appointment. Vet perscription antibiotic eyedrops will probably be needed and its better to treat before it gets worse. The vet also could look at his back teeth with an otoscope and make sure he doesn't see any inflammation around back teeth or signs of abscesses or infections.


----------



## ladysown (Aug 14, 2014)

or you can try the non-medicinal approach.

make yourself a cup of tea using a tea bag.

Set the tea bag aside until it gets luke warm.

Place the tea bag over the rabbits eye. Repeat as often as you like.
Don't take to vet unless you need to.

Most weepy eyes clear up just fine. Some don't. The age of your bunny may place a role.

Weepy eyes can be caused by
- irritation due to foreign particle
- irritation due to lense scratch
- disease...it's one of the many facets of pasturella, plus other illnesses
- tooth problems (hence the age factor)
and there's something I'm forgetting but this list covers the basics.

Tea bag handles the first, eases the second, nothing prevents the third, and the vet handles the fourth.


----------

